# 1962 and 1959 Schwinn



## chapman1 (Apr 1, 2020)

I have 2 restored Schwinns that I'm trying to put a value on.
I'm having a hard time finding comps or past sales.

They are both Schwinn Mark IV Jaguars, the red one is a 1962(production date 09/04), and the green one is a 1959(production date 08/25)
The '62 has functioning 3 speed, tank horn, headlights, speedometer, front and rear brakes, teardrop rear fender reflector, rear rack with 4 reflectors, front rack, bow pedals, etc.
The '59 is a single speed with most of the same features, plus a bell.
They're both in fantastic shape except for the aging tires.

I have some Schwinn knowledge but not enough, so if someone could please shed some light on these and the best means of selling them, i'd appreciate it!
I have more pictures and can take more if needed.
Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 1, 2020)

Welcome to the Cabe. Your Jags are beautiful, and I can only imagine how much you have invested getting them to this condition. There hasn't been anything like those that have sold on ebay in quite a while so no current comps . Your best bet for selling at a decent price would be listing them on eBay. 

These did sell and may give you an idea. The 58 was sold with a best offer and I couldn't get the actual selling price. I would assume yours would be close though. 

By the way, the serial date is not a production date.   









						RARE 1958 SCHWINN JAGUAR all original 3 Speed bicycle - Corvette,Panther,Phantom  | eBay
					

Schwinn wheels are 26 X 1 3/4 with S7 rims - Schwinn script trigger shifter. Rare 1958 Schwinn Jaguar Mark II 3 speed bicycle All original parts (except new ww tires) are in great condition for age. Original black paint and original decals, Schwinn two tone seat with rail.



					rover.ebay.com
				












						RARE 1958 SCHWINN JAGUAR all original 3 Speed bicycle - Corvette,Panther,Phantom  | eBay
					

Schwinn wheels are 26 X 1 3/4 with S7 rims - Schwinn script trigger shifter. Rare 1958 Schwinn Jaguar Mark II 3 speed bicycle All original parts (except new ww tires) are in great condition for age. Original black paint and original decals, Schwinn two tone seat with rail.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## chapman1 (Apr 1, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Welcome to the Cabe. Your Jags are beautiful, and I can only imagine how much you have invested getting them to this condition. There hasn't been anything like those that have sold on ebay in quite a while so no current comps . Your best bet for selling at a decent price would be listing them on eBay.
> 
> These did sell and may give you an idea. The 58 was sold with a best offer and I couldn't get the actual selling price. I would assume yours would be close though.
> 
> ...





Thanks for compliments and info on the Jags! I'm also starting to think ebay will be my best option for selling.
I appreciate the correction about the production dates, I wasn't aware.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Apr 1, 2020)

Beautiful bikes with great accessories. I agree eBay would be you best bet. Personally, repaint and refinished, I’d skip. But tons of folks out there wouldn’t


----------



## Coachmule (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm going to follow your post.  I have a friend that has a fully restored Black Phantom 1952 but everyone on this site pretty much was against it , finally a few people DM me and gave me value for the restored boy was I shocked at what little value they hold restored versus, with patina.  I threw him out the offer but he just couldn't let them go at that price.  GLWTS


----------



## irideiam (Apr 4, 2020)

Dizzle Problems said:


> Beautiful bikes with great accessories. I agree eBay would be you best bet. Personally, repaint and refinished, I’d skip. But tons of folks out there wouldn’t



 We all like OG paint, but these look like they were done right from the pictures, with the exception of the stick on head badge on the '59, I'd fix that.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 4, 2020)

What was used for new lettering on the red one?


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 4, 2020)

Both are beautiful but the green one is just gorgeous. Too bad for that stick on badge but that's an easy fix. You can either replace it with the bolt on one or remove that one and drill the holes on it for the tiny screws that you will need.


----------



## chapman1 (Apr 4, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> What was used for new lettering on the red one?




The lettering is hand painted on the red one.


----------



## chapman1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Both are beautiful but the green one is just gorgeous. Too bad for that stick on badge but that's an easy fix. You can either replace it with the bolt on one or remove that one and drill the holes on it for the tiny screws that you will need.




Thanks you, and yes I agree I should get the bolt on badge.


----------



## sykerocker (Apr 4, 2020)

That red one is bringing back some memories, as I had a 58 model, given to me on my 8th birthday, 9 July 58.  A couple of detail differences between the four years:  my headlight was a big single bucket, not the double yours has; and my rear carrier was stamped metal in matching red with a built-in taillight that followed the ship stern-like shape.  Mine had the Sturmey with coaster brake, along with the sidepull caliper on the front.

I certainly got my use out of it.  Regular rider until I hit 16 (of course) and wouldn't be caught dead on a bike, then came back out of the shed during 69-71 and was my entry point into the world of bicycle commuting.  I think I was still riding it when I got the job at the Schwinn/Raleigh shop.  It disappeared afterward, probably didn't bring it home with me during the summer of 71.


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 16, 2020)

Those two bikes are very well done.


----------

